# 1995 Venezuelan Import Dendrobates leucomelas 'Green Foot'



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Had the camera out today, and decided to snap some pics of these guys.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

beautiful frogs zach


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

So.....that's a @ 16 year old frog?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope, about 5yo F1s. They throw some pretty odd looking offspring every now and then, too.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW....thats pretty cool! Love that pattern on the tad...too bad they dont stay that way =)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That one did


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> That one did



got any pictures of it as an adult?

also, did the original imports have greener feet? very nice either way!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Neat frogs. I love the baby. Very nice pattern.

Zac


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

thedude said:


> got any pictures of it as an adult?
> 
> also, did the original imports have greener feet? very nice either way!


I was gonna ask both these questions myself!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

thedude said:


> got any pictures of it as an adult?
> 
> also, did the original imports have greener feet? very nice either way!


 The froglet is about 5 months ootw so far, and the pattern has gotten a bit blacker, if anything. IME, leuc froglets change quite a bit by this age if they're going to. I'm holding it back to see what happens.

The feet are actually a bit greener in person, and I was told the WCs tended to have much greener feet. Some of the offspring have much greener feet, as well. They are slightly smaller and tend to be a bit more skittish than the other leucs I work with.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply. Ive never heard of 'green feet' before. How hard are they to find?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

'Green foot' is probably a pretty bad name for them, as they definitely do have different feet, but they're not always lime green or anything - kinda like some of the imports of 'banded leucs' in the hobby, that really are not all that banded. 

I'm really not sure how common they are - I had been keeping my eyes out for some F1s for a couple years after noticing I had not seen any for sale in a while, and had luck tracking these down. 

Apparently, all of the 'green foot' leucs came in on a single 1995 import. Many were actually used to outcross other leuc lines, especially the 'chocolate leucs' (I've been told that the chocolate leuc line had to be outcrossed several times in order to get stronger offspring), which explains why leucs with greenish feet will randomly pop up in some of the standard lines. 

I'm also working with a 1996 Venezuelan import (looks more or less like standards, a little bit more black, and larger), fine spot leucs (which apparently came in looking as they do WC a very long time ago, which suggests that they were not line bred), 2006 'banded' Guyana leucs, and 2009 Guyana leucs that are not banded at all, and very large.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That's a very cool froglet with a unique pattern. Thanks for the pics.
Bryan


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Apparently, all of the 'green foot' leucs came in on a single 1995 import. Many were actually used to outcross other leuc lines, especially the 'chocolate leucs' (I've been told that the chocolate leuc line had to be outcrossed several times in order to get stronger offspring), which explains why leucs with greenish feet will randomly pop up in some of the standard lines.
> 
> I'm also working with a 1996 Venezuelan import (looks more or less like standards, a little bit more black, and larger), fine spot leucs (which apparently came in looking as they do WC a very long time ago, which suggests that they were not line bred), 2006 'banded' Guyana leucs, and 2009 Guyana leucs that are not banded at all, and very large.



sounds like the TMP for leucs is going to be a huge pain to figure out.

any chance you have pictures of all these leucs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

i'm going through and redoing the frogroom over the next few months. As I move frogs around, I'll be getting good pictures of each. 

I agree, the history of leucomelas in the hobby is pretty interesting, especially since the vast majority of imports into the United States seem to have come in with tropical fish - there is not as much (if any) paperwork.

There is at least one other phenotype of banded leucomelas from Guyana, besides the two I work with, that appears to have much cleaner bandings, and an equal amount of yellow and black. From what I can tell, each was from a different import year, and the frogs all shared these characteristics, which would suggest (to me, at least) that they are representative of at least local variation, if not distinct populations.

It's all pretty similar to the 'Santa Isabel' mess.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

What do you mean by 'Santa Isabel' mess?

Sorry, I know most of the species, but different populations, import history, and different bloodlines Im still learning. Thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Okapi said:


> What do you mean by 'Santa Isabel' mess?
> 
> Sorry, I know most of the species, but different populations, import history, and different bloodlines Im still learning. Thanks


Please expand on this.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

So you were able to track down more about the greenfoots? Kewl. Glad we can clear up the line bred accusations by some.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> Please expand on this.


 From what I've gathered from chatting with froggers who were around when the 'Santa Isabel' anthonyi came in, they came in 3 or 4 times, and were all called 'Santa Isabel' because they looked similar. I talked to one individual who thought that most Santa Isabels are not actually from Santa Isabel. I really didn't dig into it much deeper, because I didn't keep them at the time.


----------

